# Ägypten Grand makadi Bucht - September



## wowa777 (22. Februar 2017)

Ist eventuell jemand im September in Ägypten ? Und ggf paar gute angelplätzw für mich ? Werde dort spinnfischen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mastercraft (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Grand makadi Bucht - September*

DTG-Tours - Home


www.hurghada-fishing.com

schau Dir die seite mal an, Ralf Hempe isn Deutscher der in Hurghada lebt und touren macht zu super preisen.
War über weihnachten in somabay und zahlte für Abholung vom Hotel incl, Essen und Getränke an Board( ich war alleine )220.-€.
war ein 20 meter Boot und ich war alleine mit der Crew an board.
der Kapitän welcher selber ein begeisterter Fischer is hatte auch super Ausrüstung an board.

LG und Petri Heil


----------



## wowa777 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ägypten Grand makadi Bucht - September*

Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

